# They're back!!!!!



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Well boys and girls AC/DC are coming. Where and when you ask?!

September 10, Downsview park! Just google it if you don't know where it is!

I am already counting the days!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

its just not the same.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So you wouldn't go and see them?

It's AC/DC and regardless of who the members are they still kicks some serious ass!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the day when they're done may not be far off. there may not be another opportunity to see them. but really w/o malcom i feel like i already missed them.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Lola said:


> So you wouldn't go and see them?
> 
> It's AC/DC and regardless of who the members are they still kicks some serious ass!


i saw them back in the mid eighties, dont need to do it again.
i listen to a lot of acdc- one of my favourite bands, and has been since i was a kid.
like since i was 7 years old lol.
that back in black album is like nails on a chalkboard for me now- 
been heard to many times, and never really liked it when it came out lol.
everything since has been uninteresting and frankly annoying to me.
its like they arent the same band.
its not just the voice, its the material.

maybe im a curmudgeonly old sod.
yeah i suppose i am.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Been there, done that. A couple times. Probably the loudest show I ever saw - especially the percussion devices (explosions). Bells were ringing for days.......

I'm much more excited about the Dave Mathews tix I got today. His is one of the last 'arena type' shows I want to see. I don't think there is a band I would see in a stadium - maybe the resurrection of Zeppelin with all original members. I much prefer seeing bands (on there way up or down) at the QE or The Fabulous Commodore.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Well, I've never seen them. I am so excited! Van Halen(which I've seen) and AC/DC were my bucket list bands. If I only see those two bands I will die happy!

I may never have an opportunity to see them ever again. The tickets are general admission at $200 per. I don't care! I would pay $500 or more just to see them. my prerogative and I am sticking to it!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yea, I don't blame you. That is my case with DM - a bucket list kinda thing. If you haven't seen them, they are definitely worth it. And you better hurry in case Malcolm's issues are genetic (just kidding, don't tar and feather me - I wish for nothing but good health for all of them).


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> Yea, I don't blame you. That is my case with DM - a bucket list kinda thing. If you haven't seen them, they are definitely worth it. And you better hurry in case Malcolm's issues are genetic (just kidding, don't tar and feather me - I wish for nothing but good health for all of them).


DM? Ya right! Dave Mathews! I have never ever listened to his music. I am going to go to You tube and do so now!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

When I saw the thread title, I thought it was going to be a subject about the Beatles, Elvis, Johnny Cash or at least ABBA.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm on the fence right now. Its probably the last time I'll get a chance to see them. I felt so bad the last time they played here. Everyone who was there that I know, were raving about the show. I have up to monday to decide. One thing that's holding me back is that it's an open air concert in a football stadium. So if we get floor tickets, that means well be standing up all night. I guess I've gotten older since things like that wouldn't have stopped me at all when I was younger. LOL


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I got excited thinking you were talking about Cadbury Easter Creme Eggs


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Chito said:


> I'm on the fence right now. Its probably the last time I'll get a chance to see them. I felt so bad the last time they played here. Everyone who was there that I know, were raving about the show. I have up to monday to decide. One thing that's holding me back is that it's an open air concert in a football stadium. So if we get floor tickets, that means well be standing up all night. I guess I've gotten older since things like that wouldn't have stopped me at all when I was younger. LOL


Downsview park Chito is NOT a football stadium. I grew up from it just down the road! It has like a band shell and it's a park. It's general admission. First come, first serve. I am thinking that I might go down a couple days early and camp out. I wanna be front and centre.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

All their songs sound alike to me. Band has great rhythm for sure but I was never a huge fan....except for Whole lot of Rosie...never get tired of that one. Id go if it was a deal, but not for a few hundred bucks


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2015)

Bon Scott rules!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

thats right larry.
ive been listening to outakes n stuff lately- this is great-

[video=youtube;16wgfp9ZPWA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16wgfp9ZPWA[/video]

i have this picture taped to my fridge lol


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Lola said:


> Downsview park Chito is NOT a football stadium. I grew up from it just down the road! It has like a band shell and it's a park. It's general admission. First come, first serve. I am thinking that I might go down a couple days early and camp out. I wanna be front and centre.


I was actually talking about them playing at TD Place here in Ottawa.  When I said I've got up to Monday, it's the day the start selling tickets for their concert here.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2015)

I always love a reason to post this.

[video=youtube;868Daj-ys40]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=868Daj-ys40[/video]


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

[video=youtube;A3DfCEXSMvw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3DfCEXSMvw[/video]


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Chito said:


> I was actually talking about them playing at TD Place here in Ottawa.  When I said I've got up to Monday, it's the day the start selling tickets for their concert here.



Sorry Chito. I should of put 2 and 2 together! You do live in Ottawa! I a string short of a full chord!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Won't be the same without that little troll standing back there pounding away on that Gretsch. IMO the soul of that band really 

[video=youtube;DGvO7T_aFtk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGvO7T_aFtk#t=64[/video]


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Won't be the same without that little troll standing back there pounding away on that Gretsch. IMO the soul of that band really
> 
> [video=youtube;DGvO7T_aFtk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGvO7T_aFtk#t=64[/video]


Malcolm was what made the band work. I will miss him too! He was an absolutely amazing guitarists. Why does this shit have to happen to such extraordinarily talented people???


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Lola said:


> Sorry Chito. I should of put 2 and 2 together! You do live in Ottawa! I a string short of a full chord!


Hey nothing to apologize for.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Have you seen the ticket prices for this concert! Incredible. I wil pay whatever though because I think this might not ever happen again!


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

Just to clarify, both Angus and Brian have said this *is not* the last tour, so if you're going because this may be it, don't worry they're coming back (barring a further change in members health/incarceration status). When it is the last tour they'll play that card loudly just to get everyone out. I'm passing as $135 to go to downsview is a bit silly of a price, but they'll pack 50,000 in at that price so what do I know.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I seen Stiff upper Lip Tour, one of the best shows i had seen..i didnt find them loud, just the cannons going off, the compression felt pretty strong, from were we were sitting.
So i got my Tickets for the show in Ottawa, really wanted to see them again...will be interesting to see the opening of the new show...when they start in May...


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> I don't think there is a band I would see in a stadium.... I much prefer seeing bands (on there way up or down)


my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Swervin55 said:


> my thoughts exactly.



Well if your waiting for AC /DC to start playing in a venue that holds 5,000 people, there is a good chance it will never happen, and i am too old to wait for something that most likely wont happen
.... We have a perfect venue in Kingston, and some great bands have been there, Deep Purple,John Fogerty, April wine, Bryan Adams,Brooks and Dunn.
After this tour for AC/DC , its going to be a crap shoot if they ever tour again, they are not getting any younger...


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

It's not about the bands. It's about the a__holes that go to the concerts.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

surlybastard said:


> Just to clarify, both Angus and Brian have said this *is not* the last tour, so if you're going because this may be it, don't worry they're coming back (barring a further change in members health/incarceration status). When it is the last tour they'll play that card loudly just to get everyone out. I'm passing as $135 to go to downsview is a bit silly of a price, but they'll pack 50,000 in at that price so what do I know.


I just have to go! I need to go! As outrageous as the ticket prices may be I will gladly pay whatever it is to go and see them. There in my blood!


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Lola said:


> I just have to go! I need to go! As outrageous as the ticket prices may be I will gladly pay whatever it is to go and see them. There in my blood!



I paid 304.30 for two tickets....its alot for two tickets, but you know what i am getting, no such thing as a bad show, i know all the songs.. the wife and i don't do much in the way of entertainment, so its something to look forward to..


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I was just thinking that maybe the folks who are going from this forum could do a meet and greet! That might be fun. I intend to go down a couple of days in advance and camp or hotel it because I want to be front an center, as close to the stage as possible.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

I would agree their best stuff is with Bon IMO...they lost me after BnB, the odd song here and there but nothing that would make me want to buy an entire album. If you haven't seen them they are a fun band to watch...

Feel the same way about Rush as well love the early stuff but totally lost me after Moving Pictures..... They're coming to cowtown this summer.


----------

